# Ride the Hurricane



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone here doing this event? I will be attending this event on August 7th. More details:

"Hurricane Ridge Road is considered one of the premier cycling uphill rides in the country and offers spectacular views.

This unique event allows cyclists to have the famed Hurricane Ridge Road all to themselves and free of vehicles from 7AM-noon. This is not a race but a recreational ride with participation limited to 500 riders.

For 2011 riders will have two options as to where they can start; either at the entrance gate by Heart Of The Hills Campground, or from the Visitor Center at the base of Hurricane Ridge Road. The official start from both locations is 7AM but riders can start anytime that morning, however all riders need to be starting down by 11:30 with the road open to vehicles again at noon.

Registration is $35 and includes a photo from the Hurricane Ridge which will be e-mailed to the rider, a custom Ride The Hurricane Shirt, and refreshments at the summit house. The event will provide several aide stations along the route with water available and rest rooms"

More infos here on the website: http://www.portangeles.org​/ride-the-hurricane.html


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I've done this climb before, it's an amazing climb... think TDF amazing. Can't make it this year, but would keep it in mind for next year.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I think I am going to do it this year. If you see me, I'll be the slow, fat guy in the Mike's Bikes jersey on the way up. Or the really fast, fat guy in the Mike's Bikes jersey on the way down. Gravity works both ways...:wink5:


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> I think I am going to do it this year. If you see me, I'll be the slow, fat guy in the Mike's Bikes jersey on the way up. Or the really fast, fat guy in the Mike's Bikes jersey on the way down. Gravity works both ways...:wink5:


lol... you must have you confused for me  minus the jersey of course.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> I think I am going to do it this year. If you see me, I'll be the slow, fat guy in the Mike's Bikes jersey on the way up. Or the really fast, fat guy in the Mike's Bikes jersey on the way down. Gravity works both ways...:wink5:


OK, You can draft me on the way up and I'll draft you going down :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

MarkZeus said:


> OK, You can draft me on the way up and I'll draft you going down :smilewinkgrin:


If only drafting uphill were that effective. Unless you're THAT fast, and then I'd never get your wheel in the first place. Still, looking forward to it. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> If only drafting uphill were that effective. Unless you're THAT fast, and then I'd never get your wheel in the first place. Still, looking forward to it. It's gonna be fun.


I don't consider myself fast, especially today. I rode up there and suffered. The weather was nice and sunny and clear up there. Lots of traffic though. Looking forward to next Sunday where they close the road to traffic from 7a to noon. I'll be riding my new Cannondale Supersix Evo, it's very light but the engine has high mileage


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,
Where do you recommend starting from? Is there any place to park near the water? For some reason I think it would be cool to ride from sea level all the way to the top.
Thanks.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

mldebono said:


> Hi,
> Where do you recommend starting from? Is there any place to park near the water? For some reason I think it would be cool to ride from sea level all the way to the top.
> Thanks.


Hi, I recommend to start by the visitor center, ample of parking and it's 17.5 miles from there to the summit. If you would like to start the ride near sea level is you can park downtown Port Angeles near the ferry or waterfront and it's only around 3 miles away from the base/ visitor center. Either way it's an awesome ride. Good luck and hope to see you there!!!

BTW here's a link to my mapmyride stats about my ride to the summit of Hurricane Ridge and back down 2 days ago.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/44138858


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

One of my all time fave climbs -- and the disadvantage, is the traffic! Enjoy yourself.

And, yes, you can start with your toe in the water at the ferry dock in Port Angeles if you like. You will have to stop to pay the park entry toll, then it is smooth sailing up to the top.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Argentius said:


> One of my all time fave climbs -- and the disadvantage, is the traffic! Enjoy yourself.
> 
> And, yes, you can start with your toe in the water at the ferry dock in Port Angeles if you like. You will have to stop to pay the park entry toll, then it is smooth sailing up to the top.


If I recall correctly... didn't you get pulled over by the park ranger for "speeding" on the decent, which doesn't make too much sense... cause you were trying to keep up with me


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey MarkZeus,

A few more questions for you:
1. Do you know if the entry fee for the ride includes the Nat'l Park Entry?
2. What is the temperature delta: will I need a jack for the ride backdown? Would arm warmers suffice? 
3. Awesome stats on MapMyRide.

Thanks and see you on Sunday.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, yes, that's true. 



IcemanYVR said:


> If I recall correctly... didn't you get pulled over by the park ranger for "speeding" on the decent, which doesn't make too much sense... cause you were trying to keep up with me


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

mldebono said:


> Hey MarkZeus,
> 
> A few more questions for you:
> 1. Do you know if the entry fee for the ride includes the Nat'l Park Entry?
> ...


Sorry I didn't get back to you on time. The fee includes the entry to the park for the day and includes a nice wicking long sleeve shirt with a logo. I had fun today even though my legs was not responding (overtraining), 5-10 minutes slower than my previous rides. Weather was foggy in the morning and it lifted up by 10am and it was nice and clear up there to the top and in the mid 70s. I heard about 300 participants this year. I usually carry a vest and arm warmer to wear heading down, because of the wind chill factor about 5-10 degrees difference.


----------

